# Redcio oHG (Gebr.Schmidtlein)-Songtexte



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

Habe mich 2008 unter songtexte-heute.com angemeldet. Habe daraufhin eine Rechnung über 84€ erhalten und leider bezahlt, da ich mich unter Druck gesetzt fühlte. Angeblich habe ich damit einen Zweijahresvertrag abgeschlossen und bekam jetzt wieder eine Rechnung und die erste Mahnung. Der zweiten Rechnung habe ich wiedersprochen. Meine Frage ist: Bin ich den Vertrag rechtswirksam mit der ersten Zahlung eingegangen und muss ich jetzt auich die zweite Rechnung bezahlen? Wäre toll wenn mir einer einen Tipp gibt.


----------



## dvill (15 April 2009)

*AW: Redcio oHG (Gebr.Schmidtlein)-Songtexte*

Lesetipp: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------

